# fatboy newb journal



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

morning guys,

starting from today i have decided to upload a journal from scratch. A little about me to start i guess...late 20's mechanical engineer with a young family and up until 8 weeks ago a self confessed couch potato!

for the last two months i have been reading, learning and asking all i can on nutrition and bodybuilding as a whole...and to be honest i still have a very basic handle on the topic, hence this blog..

Im primarily updating for self motivation but really hope you guys can offer advice and support along the way :thumb:

A good place to kick this journey off is the changes already made, im sitting @ 180lbs (was 187) and a little lardy with it, so i started with the diet, cutting down to 1800cals per day and keeping the food intake clean...already feeling great for it. (using myfitnesspal for guidance).

Next off ive kicked the habit...finally trying to pack in the smokes with a little organic supplement help....fingers crossed and god help anyone who crosses me for the next ten days lol.

my goals?

apart from the health benefits im looking at cutting to bulk...get the BF levels down the increase the cals to bulk up some nice clean muscles.

i will try and update my training program on a session basis,my food listing and anything else that crops up along the way.

please feel free to *comment, criticize or condemn* anything you guys think will benefit me, it will always be appreciated..

week one pic...the starting point.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I guess I should start with my average daily diet.

probably due to habit more than choice I stick to 3 square meals... Typically on a standard day I will eat

Pre-breakfast

(organic joint supplement)

Including

Fish oil 700mg

Providing

75mg EPA

50mg DHA

MSM 440g

Vitamin c 60mg

A branded multi vitamin

Breakfast

Protein pancakes (web recipe)

Bowl of rolled oats with skimmed milk

Cup of instant coffee (not a great "morning person")

Whey shake before leaving for work

Mid-morning

Bananas or apples

Lunch

Two rounds of either chicken breast or tuna sandwiches

Mid afternoon

More fruit either banana or nectarine

Grain/fibre snack bar

Dinner

Family meal which will always consist of meats, veggies, spuds or rice. (keen on kids eating well)

Training (5 days a week hitting the different muscle groups on individual days)

Followed by

whey proteins shake Post w/out.

Training

I have changed for a 3 lift days, 1 rest, 2 lift days, 1rest

Alternating cardio and core work through out.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

In regards to the training schedule I have broken it down to the following days

Monday-arms- plus cardio

Tuesday-legs- plus core

Wednesday-rest- plus cardio

Thursday-shoulders- plus core

Friday-back- plus cardio

Saturday- chest,triceps- plus core

Sunday- rest

I will post the actual lifts and reps on the days they are due.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Managed to get a day time session in being the bank holiday and all

Monday: arms.

Standing barbell curl 4x8reps 55lbs

Seated preacher curl 4x8 55lbs

Standing hammer curl 4x10 20lbs

Concentration curl 3x10 20lbs

Reverse barbell curl 3x7 40lbs

Try and keep to a 2 min rest between sets and trying to keep the weights moderate so I can work on the form first and foremost.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck

And way to much fruit in your diet mate cut it out and green veg instead


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers mate, but why too much fruit if you don't mind me asking. I'm thinking of packing some broccoli for the mid snack??


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> Good luck mate


Cheers bud.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Added protein pancakes for a cooked breakfast... And also omega 3,6,7 and 9 oil supp.... Mrs was far from

Happy with me playing master chef at 5am but needs must!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Another cheeky daytime Sesh

Tuesday- legs

Dumbbell lunge 4x5(each leg) 30lbs

Barbell squat 6x10 80lbs

Stiff leg deadlift 4x10 60lbs

Standing calf raise 8x25 50lbs

A secondary note I'm gonna have to jiggle the diet around to incorporate 5 meal times and looking into zonal diet calculators... Any help is always appreciated


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Now here's a question should lift days be protein rich (er) compared to rest days? Or a balanced amount regardless of days???


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think you're Homer.. but hope you can see that soon for your effots! 

Well done starting a journal... and getting off the sofa, I know neither is easy.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks  I've always been the same... Great with ideas, awful with action so I found this little journal a good way of keeping on top of things and a great way of keeping motivated, luckily I'm always open to constructive criticism


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

right then boys and girls,

seeing as today is a rest day ive put it to good use...ive read the stickies, then read the forums..then stickies, stickies and stickies then some web searching then some dreaded supermarket searching and think im finally happy (for now) with my new 5 meal diet plan..

i have settled for a 30/30/40 split on my intakes and whilst im still sticking to keeping family meal time as a surprise (other words what the mrs whips up)

but the rest of the day i will be altering as follows:

*breakfast 5am*

Green tea (bye bye kenco)

Rolled oats(50g)

medium banana

carbs 40g protein 23.9g fat 4.7g cals 364

*mid morning 7am*

Whey shake

carb 9g protein 22g fat 2.2g cals 123

*mid morning 10 am*

chicken breast(100g)

broccoli(100g)

Brown rice (100g)

carbs 22.3g protein 33g fat 3.6g cals 263

lunch 12pm

two roads of tuna sarnies (wholegrain)

carbs 33g protein 40.5g fat 2.4g cals 161

*mid afternoon 2pm*

chicken breast(100g)

broccoli(100g)

Brown rice (100g)

carbs 22.3g protein 33g fat 3.6g cals 263

*mid afternoon 4pm*

Whey shake

carb 9g protein 22g fat 2.2g cals 123

*evening 5pm*

Family meal, as previously mentioned usually meat, veg, spuds etc.

*post work out 8pm*

Whey shake

carb 9g protein 22g fat 2.2g cals 123

if my maths serves me correct (no promises :confused1: )

daily intake (excluding dinner)

*carbs 135.6g protein 166.8g fats 17.1g (seem too low???) cals 1297*

cutting @ 1800cals happily at the moment so prviding the mrs doesnt go mad with scran i should still sit comfortably within my limits

feel free to pull this apart, its all a massive learning curve imo

peace out :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

*Edit* by using skimmed milk for two of the whey shakes (300ml each)

Carbs 15g protein 10.2g fat 0.3g

Reconsidered daily intake

Carbs 165g protein 190.2g fat 17.7g

Hmmmmmm


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Todays schedule

Thursday-shoulders

Military press 4x10 55lbs

Seated dumbbell press 4x8 20lbs

Db front raise 3x8 15lbs

Db lateral 1x12

1x10

2x8

1x6 10lbs

Db reverse fly 3x10 20lbs

And post w/out I've managed to wipe out the place with the aromas of cooking up a weeks worth of broccoli much to the other halves disgust


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Are you doing any cardio mate? If not, first thing before any food. Steady state, will see the weight come off.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Do about 2-3k light jog a day fella but it's normally after breakfast (on way to work) bit of a pain in the rump but can't get out any earlier really.


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck on your goals!! Fasted cardio as said before is a great way to loose extra pounds, though it can be hard to fit in or even motivate yourself to do.

Regarding the fruit, too much isn't good for weight loss as it increases insulin levels, vegetables are much better for you. Though I am no nutrition expert, far from it. I would check out the diet section in the forum, got a lot of good solid information. If you don't eat correctly then your progress will suffer. Ask any food related questions in the diet section, there are lots of very knowledgeable people there that can help you! : )


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, did the research and hopefully the revised diet will pack more of a punch... Dropped the fruit as suggested and upped the veg/rice intake....

Looking into the fasted cardio route later once I've finished work, one option is have breakfast at work rather than at home... Guess its gonna take a little figuring and shuffling


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Struggling for motivation today... Feeling sluggish but better for the Friday night sesh

Friday-back

Wide grip pull up 7x12 down to 6

Bent over bb row 4x12 55lbs

Single arm db row 3x10 25lbs

Deadlift 4x10 60lbs

Bb shrugs 4x8 60lbs

Just the one more planned session tomorrow the reconsider the weight options.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi mate,try to prioratise compound movements,less fiddling about with isolation stuff,,,,try basic 5x5 then add in more sets of isolation moves as needed.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,try to prioratise compound movements,less fiddling about with isolation stuff,,,,try basic 5x5 then add in more sets of isolation moves as needed.


Cheers for the feed back pal,

initially I tried my best to weigh up the pros and cons of both systems and simply found more beginners guides pushing towards the isolation sets., I know every one has different opinions/goals etc which is why I posted this on here rather than asking general questions about what other guys do.

Will def look into compound sets again


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

More research done today regarding compounds but here is today's sesh (last in the weeks training days)

Saturday-chest & tri's

Bpress 4x8 60lbs

Incline db press 4x10 30lbs

Decline db press 3x8 30lbs

Db flys 4x12 20lbs

Chest dips 4xmax

Close grip bpress 5x5 50lbs

Tri kick backs 3x12 15lbs

Single arm db extension 3x8 15lbs

Laying tri-extension 4x12 20lbs


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Good job mate, have some reps n likes.

Do your cardio fasted for sure, eat your breakfast at work.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

My method is to smash the 'mass group',then isolate a few areas to fail on just a few more sets each session basicaly,but kill them over all then rest for a week on that section....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Good job mate, have some reps n likes.
> 
> Do your cardio fasted for sure, eat your breakfast at work.


Cheers mucker,

Took the advice given and did my first fasted 3k this morning, must admit it seemed like a REALLY bad idea at first but come that last 1k I have never put so much down knowing I could get grub down me... Greedy g*t


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> My method is to smash the 'mass group',then isolate a few areas to fail on just a few more sets each session basicaly,but kill them over all then rest for a week on that section....


Sounds brutal, was having a trial tonight and by dropping the reps I can increase the weight (not going mental yet cos I don't want to loose the form)

Worked out the compounds from my current schedule so gonna concentrate on alternating those then work on the areas I'm lacking in over time but not until I'm happy with my base routine.

Rest day tomorrow but can't wait to get cracking!


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Have you tried squats and deadlifts? Imo they should be included in your routeen with no exception if you don't do them.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah the are in there... Always felt I had strong legs due to sports and the

Manual work until I first tried squatting or should I say first tried squatting with the proper form after watching god knows how many vids...ripper! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then, productive morning so far (thanks to the nipper having me up at stupid o'clock)

By weening out the isolation exercises from my routine I'm left with the following compounds (I think)

Chest:

Bpress, incline and decline

Weighted dips

Legs:

Squats

Stiff leg deadlift

Lunges

Shoulders:

Military press

Bb shrug

Dbell press

Back:

Weighted pull up

Deadlift

Bent over bb row

Arms:

Bb Bicep curl (isolation?)

Reverse curls

Overhead tricep extensions

Close grip bpress

As I said previously I will introduce more isolation reps when I know they are needed

As a newb am I better off mixing it up hitting multiple muscle groups each day???? Or stick with the alternated days??? -or just stick with it and find which option suits me best. ???


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

What started off as looking for a week in the sun with the fam has turned out to be a research quest to answer my previous post....

Now if what I interpret is right I should be looking into utilising muscle groups that don't compliment each other in the daily routine, I guess that leaves a series of combinations but one that one that appeals to be the

Most is

1:chest & bi's

2:back & tri's

3:rest

4:legs

5:shoulders

6:repeat one of the previous on alternating weeks

I know a little knowledge is a dangerous thing and I could be talking total b*llo*ks but I know a few kind hearted souls will straighten me out.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

There are loads of approaches mate that is one,again in my world i smash that paticular area of body,so cannot use it for assisting the next area a day or two later,so i favour;

monday

Legs

tue off

weds

back/bi

thurs

shoulder/calves

fri

chest/tri

Calves may get lighter hit 1 or 2 extra times as they can take it.I did this for years,great results,these days i follow instinct and avoid injuries(i am 49 tomorrow!)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds good mate, think in gonna give it a whirl and see how far I want to push each group before seeing if I need the rest days between assisting.. Trial and error for now.

More for myself than anything else I will post the sets etc from here on their days and then go from there.

And many happy returns for tomorrow fella, hope you have a cracker.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to see your doing dips bretherin. I am no expert at all but for changing shape I strongly believe dips and pull-ups take some beating.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Glad to see your doing dips bretherin. I am no expert at all but for changing shape I strongly believe dips and pull-ups take some beating.


Hated them at first but I think that was technique more than anything else... Still suffer the shakes after though rightly or wrongly I try and do em last knockings


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

3k fasted (H.I.T) (15kg pack) cardio done, all because Monday is a b*#ch any way so might as well make the

Most of it !! If I could kick my own ar*e I would!

On a lighter note, looking forward to getting work out the way and hitting the heavy stuff later!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The new stripped routine starts here, once again keeping the weights down until I'm certain on form and I have decided to swap the barbell for db's where the press is concerned... Theory being to work each side rather than rely on the dominant muscles....

Working solely on 5x5's for now

Warm up reps 1/2 of set weight

Db bench 15kg

Db incline bench 15kg

Db decline bench 15kg

Bb curl 30kg

Db reverse curl 15kg

Weighted dips 5xfailure

The days mac's

Kcal 1771 carb175g pro192g fat41g

Feeling fresh after the days activities... Which surprises the hell out of me


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Feeling like a power house today.. In my own little way  found a temptation to do a rack run niggling away but kept it under control,

Also found myself religiously watching "form vids" pre WO, I guess a little cramming never hurt but made sure I'm watching the do's and don'ts rather than taking one trainers form as gospel

Tuesday - back & tri's

Again sticking to a 5x5

Weighted pull up to failure

Deadlift 40kg

Bent over bb row 30kg

Overhead tricep extension 15kg

Close grip bpress 30kg

A little cardio (2k) cos I still felt a little edgy.

All in all feeling great a looking forward to testing some strength gains in the near future.

Today's macs

Kcal 1821 carb 139g pro185g fat38g


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

today's rest day has been spent doing some form research on deadlifts... seem to be ok in front of the mirrors but after a couple of sets I have a tendency to look like a spooked moggy!! Will have to keep the weights down until I can nail that form!! On the plus side got ar*e ache and the quads are letting me know they are still there...

Today's macs

Kcal 1797 carbs 157g pro 188 fat60g


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good day today, managed to get in the dungeon earlier and come across so new faces,

Spent more time discussing form than anything else, even managed to get a couple of the big

Lads to critique, although a swift size 10 up my ar*e after a set that I didn't squat deep enough

Seemed a bit harsh, or "tough love" as its called up there :cursing:

Any way today's session:

Thursday- legs

Again 5x5

Bb squats 30kg

Stiff leg deads 30kg

Bb lunge 30kg

Feeling light on these kinda weights but form is and I quote

"worse than me muvvas"?! Didn't want to ask for any more info

so once that improves I will think about Adding the kg's

Days macs

Kcal 1907 pro 207g fat 45g carb 292g

Not a good day on that front really.


----------



## tommy85steele (May 18, 2012)

Well done mate, any progress pics so far or to quick to notice a difference.

:thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers pal,

I can feel the difference and building up nicely IMO but gonna keep the progress to a monthly basis... Pics and weight...psyched already but want to make sure I don't go ott with the posing lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lugging 150kg motors around today at work, umpteen flights of stairs on a sack barrow... Practice what you preach time


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Quads are clearly not my strongest point at the moment, cramping up and all kinds of grief lol.

May have to rethink the weekly pattern cos Saturdays I'm hoping to concentrate on strong lifts only, 3 set revolving exercises of I'm incorporating squats again I'm gonna have to move the "leg days" about, granted it could be from work but it's gonna be trial and error.

Friday -shoulders

5x5

Db shoulder press 15kg

Bb military press standing 30kg

Bb shrugs 30kg

Fasted cardio first thing then hitting the gym straight after breakfast is done

(hoping its quieter at that time of day if I'm gonna be trying to nail some form on the lifts)

Days macs

Kcal 1789 fat 68g carb179 pro189


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Diet seems harsh bro thats were my weakness is good going


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Carrying too much of a tyre to go easy on the diet mate... Fasted cardio is a total b*tch now I'm only getting these cals in but as soon as I'm down to the bf% I want I can't wait for the bulk! Light at the end of the tunnel 

I found the easiest thing is to ignore cheat days and so far the grubs becoming more of a habit than a choice, so that helps.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fasted cardio turned into a 23:45 5k and I've never been so

Close to throwing up after a run in all my life!!

F-that! Back to the gentle 3k hiit for now


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Holier than thou has taken a turn from

The worse and ended up having a family booze/food session so turning the day into a cheat day of sorts and stacking the chicken in... Plan B is trying a big lift day later, macs to follow


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Out the harvester and already looking at the damage

Kcals 3028 pro 291 carb 221fat 82g

Lot of empty calories courtesy of the Guinness consumed today but well up for a heavy session, even got a pal

Playing spotter (strong man entrant) not feeling beery obviously would even think of it if I did.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Feeling explosive after the strong lift session, I know in comparison it's still lightweight but im still finding my limits

Stuck to 5x5

Bench 55,65,70,75,75kg

bb rows 40,45,45,50,55kg

Box squats 50,55,65,75,75kg

Tomorrow will tell


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Had to roll out of bed this morning but feeling a lot easier now, a little light cardio this am has eased alot of the stiffness although the thighs are still playing havoc... Not an issue unless I want to sit down lol.*

General opinion on yesterday is that as much as I enjoyed grunting out the lifts I don't want it to get in the way of the weekday training so depending on how I'm feeling tomorrow I will decide if it was just too much for now.*

On the plus side, rest day today so looking forward to spending some fun time with the kids. And probably lurking and revisiting some stickies as that seems to be the norm these days.*


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL looks like is all going to plan apart from the old :beer: but is ok mate you got live sometimes and at least you put the calls in to use with you 5x5 session to go that extra mile you could have done a quick interval session at the end.

Keep going strong bro


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tbh mate I wasn't up for yesterday in the slightest but gotta keep the in laws happy from time to time, feel guilty for doing it which is the crazy thing but nothing some cardio won't solve (I hope)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Feeling like I've been hit by a bus! As much as I enjoyed the

Lifts yesterday maybe a progressive build up is in order, fasted cardio first thing tomorrow then back to the weeks compounds, providing I can man up


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then back on the straight and narrow...

Fasted 3k (15kg pack)

Weight session

5x5

1/2 weight warm up sets

Main session

Including increases

Db bench 20kg (+5kg)

Db incline 20kg (+5kg)

Db decline 20kg (+5kg)

Db curls 17.5kg

(replacing bb curls @30kg)

Db reverse curls 10kg

(-5kg due to finding myself rocking to complete the rep?!)

Days macs

Kcal 1880 fat 48g pro 206g carb 192g

Starting to notice more "pumps" post w/out but also seem to be craving cr*p grub on the way home!! Passing a ruby, two chippies and a dirty kebab doesn't help!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Late in the day weigh in

176lbs (-4lbs) since start of the journal, roughly two weeks,

Expecting the weight loss to slow down soon, time to shift the stubborn sh*t


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done mate. Keep up the good work, spurs you on when you can physically see results.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers for popping by pal, I know it's a long slog but loving the results ATM, feel physically and mentally stronger.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Cheers for popping by pal, I know it's a long slog but loving the results ATM, feel physically and mentally stronger.


I know the feeling, I'm the same, reaping the benefits of keeping off the booze too now . Off to Devon for a week on Saturday, gonna be very careful not to undo my hard work, plen of jogging n dog walking me thinks.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought the booze was gonna be my downfall and yeah I've had a cheeky couple but can say I'm not

Missing it on the whole, rather wake up aching than retching these days lol.

Good luck and enjoy the break fella, sounds spot on.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cheers dude.

Yes, it's great waking up feeling fresh. Been off the booze for 15 weeks now. A new PB for me!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good job bro, especially as your reaping the rewards


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Off to get a bf% test done later...should be good for comedy value if nothing else


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

just read through your journal and i think i can learn a lot from what you have done so far im not going to be starting one myself for a couple more weeks but i have got my starting pictures up and i have started a diet im really liking this site the more i read everybody seems really helpful and positive. iv got a long way to go but i have never felt this positive before to undertake my goals and get myself fit and healthy.

and good luck on your journey.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

kelvinspear86 said:


> just read through your journal and i think i can learn a lot from what you have done so far im not going to be starting one myself for a couple more weeks but i have got my starting pictures up and i have started a diet im really liking this site the more i read everybody seems really helpful and positive. iv got a long way to go but i have never felt this positive before to undertake my goals and get myself fit and healthy.
> 
> and good luck on your journey.


Firstly cheers mucker,

Secondly this is all built on information that I read on here, once I had a very basic idea of what was involved I asked around, posted various ideas and theories and the guys/girls are always happy to give you a nudge in the right direction. If I can help then don't hesitate to ask.

And good luck mate, hope it goes to plan for ya, if you want it enough you will get there.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well according to the

Nice lass that's just pinched, poked and generally muttered hew way round my torso I'm sitting 18% BF

I know its an estimate from a certain POV but pleased none the less, if not more than a little dubious but asking as the %comes down on the next visit then I'm happy.

Impromptu rest day courtesy of the

Muscle tremors from

Yesterday (posted in the injury forum) so will jiggle the weeks sessions around, probably on a permanent basis for now (substitute tomorrows rest day for today)

Apart from that, cracking day!

Days macs

Kcal 1770 fat 52g pro 202g carb 185g


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cracking session tonight,

(including increases)

5x5 warms

5x5 mains

Wide grip pull ups x5 to failure

Deadlift 60kg (+20kg)

Bent over bb rows 40kg (+10kg)

Overhead tricep extension 20kg (+5kg)

Close grip b-press 40kg (+10kg)

Feeling great and still have plenty in tank,

Found some room in the macs today so... Two scoop whey, two scoop mint choc ice cream, crushed almonds, 300ml skimmed milk and creatine shake post w/out.... Nom!!

Days macs

Kcal 1798 pro 207g carbs150g fat57h


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Upping the anti on leg day

Bb squats 40kg (+10kg)

Stiff leg deads 40kg (+10kg)

Bb lunge 40kg (+10kg)

Threw in

Bb standing calf raise 40kg

Mainly due to cardio session a.m early doors...

Days macs

Kcal1728 carb 130g pro 197g fat52g

Boom!! Feeling feisty lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fasted 3k 15kg pack, calves feeling a lot more stable this morning, found about 2k in I have been suffering cramps despite plenty of warm up before so hopefully the calf raise incorporated in the leg session yesterday helped.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Total [email protected] 24hrs, stitched up on a 24hr work shift so pretty much only just got up and feeling like shi*e, diets go e right out the window, only pulled 800kcals yesterday so time to stock up, fingers crossed I can get the shoulder session from yesterday in today and throw in some strong lifts too...... He says!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck - get some carbs down your neck and the gym'll help you sleep tonight eh!

24 hour shifts are a nightmare.. done a few in my time.. never feel human.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Brown rice on the go today lol, could have done with leaving my head on the

Pillow but I know a good sweat up later will straighten me out  ... Getting to old for 24hr shifts followed by toddlers though !


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Shifts kill me, hate the lates, throws me out for days.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Worse thing is I'm only contracted 8-4:30 so to be forced to pull a 24 without notice was brutal


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Worse thing is I'm only contracted 8-4:30 so to be forced to pull a 24 without notice was brutal


Nightmare if you're not prepared - kudos for doing it.

I once got home after 14 hours (1 hour commute each way of a 12 hour shift) head hit the pillow and the phone rang for me to go back in urgently.. I negotiated 2 days holiday but went in.. I got sleep 27 hours after I'd woken up on that occasion.. thankfully it was pre-children though.

Enjoy your workout.. and sleep.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good session all things considered,

(inc increases)

Fridays -shoulders (belated)

Db shoulder press 17.5kg (+2.5kg)

Admittedly I tried 20kg but the left shoulder just wasn't getting the bell pass my head.

Bb military press 35kg (+2.5)

almost failed on every 5th rep per set again left hand side reluctant to lock but with a little swearing It did (without loosing form)

Bb shrugs 40kg (+10kg)

Felt easy enough so pleased there

Threw in some Romanian deads @75kg

For good measure but didn't take the strong lifts any further today.

With the failure points in today's session I'm not sure if it's fatigue or I'm at my limits for now do will repeat the session again next week at the same weights (bar deads) and take it from there.

Days macs

Kcal1918 fat 82g pro189g carb112g

Bollo*ked is the word of the day


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Nightmare if you're not prepared - kudos for doing it.
> 
> I once got home after 14 hours (1 hour commute each way of a 12 hour shift) head hit the pillow and the phone rang for me to go back in urgently.. I negotiated 2 days holiday but went in.. I got sleep 27 hours after I'd woken up on that occasion.. thankfully it was pre-children though.
> 
> Enjoy your workout.. and sleep.


I retrospect I should man up lol, and cheers, I have every intention to (especially the sleep  )


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Rest day today and with two very hungover women in the house (when they surface) and I can see a battle of will to resist crap food (mrs and her sister love a takeaway day when nursing sore heads) Ffs!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then, rest day went to plan, and happy with the days macs, monday morning fasted HIIT done although lacking anything that resembles enthusiasm... Older I get the less I "do" Monday's !! Looking forward to the chest and bi session later, debating dropping the db press for standard bar tonight.... Choices choices


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Luuuuuvly session tonight

5x5

Db bench 22.5kg (+2.5kg)

Db incline press 22.5kg (+2.5kg)

Db decline press 22.5kg (+2.5kg)

Had to get a spotter though...awkward

Db curls 17.5kg

Db reverse curls 10kg

Left the curls as last week mainly to keep form...stop me looking like a weeble 

Days macs

Kcal 1815 pro189 fat45g carbs145g

Looking forward to the month progress pics as I'm starting to see a lot more lump up


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok Tuesday's session

Back and tri's

5x5

Wide grip pull ups to failure

Deadlift 70kg (+10kg)

Easy up and gentle down

Bent over bb 45kg (+5kg)

Overhead tri extension 22.5kg (+2.5kg)

Close grip bench 40kg

Days macs

Kcal1767 pro192g fat41g carb148g


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Still a pilsbury but I'm getting there

Officially 1month since I attempted to clean the diet up and structure the sessions, working on compounds only for three weeks, fasted cardio and cleaner carbs (less fruit too)

Weight loss 8lbs

Strength gains listed on indervidual session days (very happy there)

Dreaded pics that have to be posted for my own encouragement so be gentle

Apologies for quality of lighting lol


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

looks like things are coming along nicely good work


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers bud, been keeping an eye in your journey too... Keep at it mate your doing well


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well needed rest day today... Good clean food and plenty of rest, feeling like someone gave me a right good kicking last night... "monkey bath" may be in order just to ease this battered body up!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Better lighting quality, that's all


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Thursdays leg day... Still managing to add the kg's without many issues

Bb squats 50kg (+10kg)

Stiff leg deads 50kg (+10kg)

Db lunge 30kg a piece

Standing calf raise 50kg (+10kg)

Days macs to follow later


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Combination of several things today 1) myfitnesspal crashed bugger*ng up the macro count 2)work keeping me out the dungeon and 3) I didn't have anything remotely humorous to post to fill the void 

Saturday morning and everything back on track, will be incorporating yesterday's missed shoulder session with some strong lifts for a more "all round" work out today... Smashed some cardio this morning and between the running battles with the toddler and the eldest I'm looking at escaping this afternoon for some "grunt time"


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Long rambling post regarding today's session.

Fridays belated shoulders

5x5 warm up at half weights

5x5 mains

Db shoulder press 20kg

Only managed to complete the first set, second lot was a non starter as far as the left was concerned so dropped back down

4x 17.5kg

Bb military 40kg

Again only squeezed up two sets before realising on the 4th rep I'm arching backwards to get the grunt up putting all the pressure on the small of my back so again dropped

4x37.5 kg (+2.5 kg)

Bb shrugs 50kg (10kg)

No problems there but want to make sure I'm shrugging as high as poss so won't be increasing there for a while I think

Strongs:

Deads 75kg

Bench 50kg

Box squat 50kg

Although during the squats could feel the tightening up of the lower back so called it a day, glad I did cos its feeling as tight as a drum now.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done mate. All coming together nicely. Keep at it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Well done mate. All coming together nicely. Keep at it.


Cheers dude...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Making the most of Sunday rest day.. Doing a lot of reading on the upcoming bulk ( long way off possibly ) looking into a rippetoe system... Although the gym situation would have to change I think.....given up on the bulk diet read up, making me feel hank Marvin!!! Ffs sad thing is I'm craving chicken, just cheese smothered hunters chicken... Still make do with my Tuna for tonight ..... Hooray!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

On my way to the dungeon with my nose buried in rippetoe's starting strength... Couldn't look like more of a newbie if I tried... Looking forward to the session tonight, always feel stagnant after a rest day. Macs still spot on (back to pen and paper and a regimented menu now I can't play with the macs as much)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Feeling flat as a pancake today... Happy to be going at it just couldn't bring anything to the sets tonight

Db bench 20kg

Db incline 20kg

Db decline 20kg

Concentration curls 17.5 kg

Reverse curls 10kg

Nothing in the tank at the moment, struggled like a cow son on the presses , left arm kept wanting to flail around, I guess I'm gonna put it down to the cut diet at the moment.. Just missing that certain spark... Not worried about PBS or adding weight now..that can come with the bulk but not looking forward to dropping the weights but if needs must.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Yesterday's rest day put to good use.. Re jiggle of the diet has lead to a decision to drop the shakes and get all my protein from foods only... Gonna give it a month to see how it works out....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Courtesy of a work related financial [email protected] crisis, the gym is gonna have to go on the back burner!

Two options here 1. Sit and ride it out, concentrate on cardio and cutting or 2. Drag my sorry **** to the shed, dust down what's kicking about and create my own dungeon, man up and opted for option 2!!

Due to what plates I have, combo of metal and vinyl I'm working out what can and can't be sorted, first issue is the old York press bench I'm loathed to load it up too much (trust issues) so softly softly on that front.... Next on the agenda is replace the vinyls for metals as and when I can... And tap up a few fabricator pals to organise a home power station (if the finances aren't resolved soon)

So enough rambling and into the nights session

Bent over bb rows 40kg

Close grip press 40kg

Wobbled on the supports which put the fear of god in me lol (next job welded supports)

Tricep extension 20kg db

Deads 75kg

According to the combo of vinyls and plates which I know are as reliable as a lada!

Also had to jack the plates on two blocks to get the 8" bar height (only 1" barbell too)

Bb squats (nice and deep) 40kg

Had to press the bar up and onto the shoulders so on the to do list is some form of braced squat rack

Stiff leg deads 40kg

Db lunches (up and down the garden, Plonker!! ) 20kg a piece.

So back, tri's and legs had a little something tonight.

Off to google power racks and bash the [email protected] out of Craigslist


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Boom.... 5k fasted cardio done, looking forward to getting the day over and hitting some homemade weights lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Boom.... 5k fasted cardio done, looking forward to getting the day over and hitting some homemade weights lol


Nice one! Just finishing off my hour in exercise bike, then about to take dog out for 40mins. All extra weight put on from holiday now gone.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Nice one! Just finishing off my hour in exercise bike, then about to take dog out for 40mins. All extra weight put on from holiday now gone.


Well done mate, that didn't take long to shift....good luck with the planking too, been doing them before core sessions.. Uncomfortable as hell but well worth it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Back into the shed banishment tonight,

Mix match weights once again although sourced 1" plates online that were quite cheap (2x10kg @£22 a time, 4x5kg @£21 so maybe worth a look)

Also found a dingy little gym round the back of my yard, only been there 10years... Just seen the [email protected] place!

Any way £15 p/m no contract... Got you average stations for free weights.. Up to 40kg dumbs so that may very well solve the homelessness issue plus it's a spit from work

Today's shoulder session

Standing db press 17.5kg

Still can't touch those elusive 20s

Bb military 40kgs

Bb shrugs 50kg

Started work on a unit strut construction for a bench/squat station just fine tuning supports and welds, little unstable at the moment but that's to be expected, all in all quite productive


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Back into the shed banishment tonight,
> 
> Mix match weights once again although sourced 1" plates online that were quite cheap (2x10kg @£22 a time, 4x5kg @£21 so maybe worth a look)
> 
> ...


How many reps did you manage with the 17.5s? Maybe get a spotter in for the 20s?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> How many reps did you manage with the 17.5s? Maybe get a spotter in for the 20s?


5x5 mate.. I can get the 20's up ready but come the second rep... It's just failing on the left every time ... Driving me round the bend lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Have you tried it seated? Maybe have the bench somewhere in between incline press and shoulder, then slowly move the bench back forward a rung at a time, until its almost upright for shoulder press.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Have you tried it seated? Maybe have the bench somewhere in between incline press and shoulder, then slowly move the bench back forward a rung at a time, until its almost upright for shoulder press.


I started off doing seated but not with this kind of weight so sounds like a good idea, I will give it a bash later and see how it goes. If it all goes well I guess I can progress to standing once the I'm sure the strength is there to get the reps in.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool, let us know how you get on mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Late in the day session (nipper clearly didn't think bed time was serious)

Any way, a new tact today thanks to fatboy80 in that respect,

Seated db press 20kg 5x5 full, slow and painfully steady

Had to adopt the single arm technique just to hold the form on the left shoulder but certainly a happy camper

Military press 40kg

Last of the 5x5 still flew up

Shrugs round my ears 50kg

Spot on.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Cool, let us know how you get on mate.


*thumb*


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Late in the day session (nipper clearly didn't think bed time was serious)
> 
> Any way, a new tact today thanks to fatboy80 in that respect,
> 
> ...


Woohoo, good work mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Woohoo, good work mate


Cheers bud.. Well happy, will keep at it and hopefully get on my feet and a db in each hand at some point.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

That's cool, I've always preferred seated press, dunno why. Think it's because you can use your legs to help a bit.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> That's cool, I've always preferred seated press, dunno why. Think it's because you can use your legs to help a bit.


Taken the pain out of the lower back too which is double handy, also suggests previous form was way off lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mondays cardio out the way although hunger levels seem to be rapidly increasing after each session,

Weekly weight loss 2lbs

(Still on track)

Bmi has finally dropped to 25 which sits nicely at the top end if the "healthy" range

Diet is set in stone now for dropping the whey, just increasing chicken and brown rice with broccoli To compensate....

All in all a good start to the working week


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The joys of cutting I guess... Bumped into an old mate, commented on loosing the fat which was great but also went in to say how slight I was looking these days, not looking so "hench".... I Miss filling a polo but glad the tyres going.

Rock on bulking time... Can't wait to throw on some clean gains!!

All in good time....I'm just impatient lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Kept everything nice and tidy tonight...

Rest time dropped to 90 secs

Warm up full sets at 1/2 weight

5x5 working sets

Db bench 20kg

Incline 20kg

Decline 20kg

Superset with db curls @ 17.5

Reverse bb curls 20kg

Kept the bench sets nice and methodical, keeping check on form

Feel like a mental clear out more than anything...plus making sure each press came just into the strain area helped focus on pumping the chest. ...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Total nightmare of a week work wise kept me out the house till all hours.. Not touch a weight since Monday however busting my balls at work must count towards something... Diet suffered a few days (no chance to grab a bite in the early hours so ended up skipping "dinner" on a couple of days

Gonna carb up tomorrow and throw all body session into the mix in the afternoon, planned rest day Sunday then back to normality I hope next week


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right then...new week and back on track,

Monday weigh in was -2lbs which really surprises me considering how awful the diet ended up bring last week,

Fasted am cardio session...lovely jubbly

Lifts this evening

Decline

Incline

Flat db press 20kg,s

Superset db curls @17.5kg

Feeling better for it ready

Goal for the next phase, the bulk has been set to December (providing weight loss is maintained)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Yet another hellish week for work... 18hrs shifts that may or may not continue through the weekend so decided to take a break from the weights purely because I would struggle to recover and the last thing I need is risking injury...

On the plus side a stock piled diet has helped keep everything on track grub wise... So every cloud..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Shifts for me next week, your right about resting when doing long shifts, mine arnt long next week but they throw me all over the place usually. This time though I'm really well focused and I aint gonna let the change in hours effect me.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Yet another hellish week for work... 18hrs shifts that may or may not continue through the weekend so decided to take a break from the weights purely because I would struggle to recover and the last thing I need is risking injury...
> 
> On the plus side a stock piled diet has helped keep everything on track grub wise... So every cloud..


What do you do for work mate? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Shifts for me next week, your right about resting when doing long shifts, mine arnt long next week but they throw me all over the place usually. This time though I'm really well focused and I aint gonna let the change in hours effect me.


Mate, they are a total killer lol...I'm only contracted to 8hr days so its really kicking my ass at the minute but I hit the sack at half 8 last night... Well stocked up on kip so feeling fresh today and looking forward to making the

Most of a couple of hours to myself later. Itching to lift something heavy lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> What do you do for work mate? Sorry if I missed it.


I'm a mechanical/electrical engineer for a pump firm mate... Weeks like this I wish I back pluming lol.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> I'm a mechanical/electrical engineer for a pump firm mate... Weeks like this I wish I back pluming lol.


Like a condensing boiler's flue????


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Like a condensing boiler's flue????


Haha... That a hint?!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

No, you wrote pluming, rather than plumbing.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> No, you wrote pluming, rather than plumbing.


Nobody likes a smart-ar*e


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Nobody likes a smart-ar*e


Ha ha


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyway.....

A concoction of a set-to with the mrs, a new "rise against" album and a thirst to throw some weights about for the past six days has led to

(One off session)

5x5

Bench

50kg,55kg,60kg,65kg,75kg

Full deep squats

75kg,75,75,75,,85

Curls (gritted teeth and cursing)

20kg x5

Tricep extensions

30kg x5

Core blitzed via crunches, planks, scissor holds(lifts)

Threw up, gave up and went indoors


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

That shouldn't be a one off. Make that intensity a regular thing!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Good luck
> 
> And way to much fruit in your diet mate cut it out and green veg instead


I don't think there is anything wrong with him eating fruit as long as hes not eating ****e .....at the end of the day he needs some energy to fuel his training and he works aswell ........

The guy is just trying to get in shape he's not prepping for a show


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

loganator said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with him eating fruit as long as hes not eating ****e .....at the end of the day he needs some energy to fuel his training and he works aswell ........
> 
> The guy is just trying to get in shape he's not prepping for a show


Cheers for popping by mate, and thanks for the input,tbh the weight loss has been fairly consistent regardless of fruit or not, but my "bounce" has been missing, I just put that down to a drastic reduction in caffeine intake.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> That shouldn't be a one off. Make that intensity a regular thing!


If I had the energy I would love to mate


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Cheers for popping by mate, and thanks for the input,tbh the weight loss has been fairly consistent regardless of fruit or not, but my "bounce" has been missing, I just put that down to a drastic reduction in caffeine intake.


Your missing bounce is down to your restricted diet , its simple maths.... you have to burn more calories than you eat if you want to loose fat ,

If im being honest , looking at your goals and your original diet with the fruit included i would say that you are bang on for what you are trying to do, i only drop fruit from my diet in the last 6/8 weeks of contest prep and i know the difference in energy levels when i do it !

My advice is that if you are loosing weight and still have fruit in your diet then keep doing what your doing ,

the best person you can listen to for advice is your own body .....cutting too many carb sources before you really need to will make you tired grumpy and lethargic as your metabolism will start to slow down, keep a happy medium and only look to change things if they stop working for you ....

good luck


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Still finding my way when it comes to listening to body and its needs mate... Been abusing it too long....far too long but appreciate the advice. For the macs involved I may introduce some fruit now I'm stalling and see what comes of it.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

How's it going in here mate? All good I hope.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

When it rains it pours .... Broken metatarsal has kept me laid up since the 14th... Wifi is shot and there's f-all on tv... All in all its awful at the moment... Training and diet out the window as I'm at the mercy of the wife but slowly getting there...

Business as usual should resume tomorrow hopefully, food is once again stock piled and providing I stay off my feet as much as possible I should be able to negotiate some basic training... Officially been the worse month known to man


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

We've had better times mate lol... How's things your end?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Subbed with interest mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Subbed with interest mate.


Welcome in buddy. Will be kicking this bad boy off again with a vengeance on Monday morning.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Whats going on from Monday onwards mate?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Whats going on from Monday onwards mate?


Gradual increase in fasted cardio, a tweaked diet, and introducing glutamine, creatine and probably a pre w/o supp for some added intensity (may or may not make the pre work supp regular depending on results)

As far as the sessions go I'm sticking to current compounds until I can get the nod to get the weight back on the foot so I can reintroduce squats etc....

Nothing drastic but a new mental approach is the main thing.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I know this is very old fashioned mate, but a good fasted cardio pre workout drink is very strong black coffee drunk a few minutes before the cardio.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I know this is very old fashioned mate, but a good fasted cardio pre workout drink is very strong black coffee drunk a few minutes before the cardio.


Totally agree mate, been using green tea previously... Hight caffeine content


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I just cant stomach green tea, and your talking to someone here who eats mussels for breakfast sometimes lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I just cant stomach green tea, and your talking to someone here who eats mussels for breakfast sometimes lol.


Lol fair play mate... I'm a sea food junkie myself truth be known


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheeky little chest and bi session to kick start things off (a day early but couldn't sit there sweating on it any longer)

Diet change is basically the re addition of 3 pieces of fruit a day... Banana with rolled oats to break fast...

Cardio days (mon wed & fri ) fast broken with whey shake straight after run followed by breakfast an hour later.

Dropping the carbs (brown rice) to shift the belly fat... Chicken and broccoli will be the meals during the day. Still keeping the family meal that will change on a daily basis...

See how this sits for now... If I'm suffering on weight days for the lack of carbs or get up and go I may still tweak. 1800kcals are still the limit.

Rest times dropped to 60secs

5x5 warm ups 1/2 session weights

Full reps and sets

Mains...

Db press 20kg

Inclines 20kg

Decline 20kg

Supersetted

Db curls 17.5kg

Crunch

Flutter kicks

Heel touch

Legs lower

90sec sets, 2 a piece

Feeling primed for getting the weights back in my hands after nearly a month,

Taint muscle memory a sweetheart

Bring on the creatine loading... See how that helps and well stocked on vits

Omega oils and above all positive mental attitude.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fasted cardio out the way... New gym induction done....

Times are going to be an issue, worked it out that I'm gonna have approximately 45 mins in the gym so may have to look at sorting out the splits to get a day per muscle group but won't know till tomorrow really...

And when they say low frills, these guys mean it... Found the Olympic bar propping open the fire escape and the "receptionist" was sitting in a stack of rubber wrapped plates at her lap top

Brilliant!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

lol, for some reason you imagine London to be full of great gyms.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> lol, for some reason you imagine London to be full of great gyms.


Haha this is in surrey mate, and true to form you get what you pay for


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fasted cardio followed by the first session in the new place

Due to time restraints and still finding my way into the swing of the new place the three day split will just be focusing on rippetoe's 5x5

Day one

Squats 40kg

Bench 40kg

Bb row 40kg

Working on 2.5 to 5kg increases until I find stall points 

Will be throwing in the isolation parts at home probably

Had just enough time to shower and get to work so all in all a good start

Head phones in.. Zone out and I'm in my own little place


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Rest day thank [email protected]!!

Quads are burning up causing a cow boy style swagger and as for that Bone between the shoulder blades (cervical peg bone??) well let's not even go there!

Love it !!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Now I'm the sort of guy that wears his DOMS like a badge of honour however having to roll off the sofa to get back into a standing position (ish) is taking it a little too far!!! Lol

Due another session tomorrow, this should be interesting


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

All the best laid plans....

Light 5k fasted cardio followed by two double espressos, bounce into the gym just to find the powers out.... Ffs!!

Result? Running round Surrey like an overexcited child to get a second bout of cardio in... Still suffering from quad soreness which has had a huge impact on running stance lol

:bounce:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

But you still got it in! Reps mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> But you still got it in! Reps mate.


Cheers buddy, appreciated.... Will be popping by later to have a mooch over the fat to cats, got some travel time on my hands and looks like a good read


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I like how you didn't let the power cut get in your way.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I like how you didn't let the power cut get in your way.


Feel guilty for not getting the lifts in so a suitable amount of atonement is on the cards for tomorrow 

On a secondary note: knowing this gym they probably hadn't paid the bill lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good news!!! Quads, glutes and hams finally feel like they belong to me again , 80% pain free and I can put my boots on without rolling around on my back.... So Friday, Friday, Friday ...

Morning fasted session 5k followed by the strong lifts (still feel way off

My limits but, slow steady progress and form over weight.)

Light 20min row to warm things up

Deads 60kg

Overhead press 30kg

Squats 45kg

F-ing squats and my quads !! Already sore ?!?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Quads for breakfast lol, hardcore!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Quads for breakfast lol, hardcore!


Was a two part post mate.. Felt great before hand, not so sure now lol. Early doors session seems to be the way forward at the moment.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well it's time for the dreaded (belated) monthly update

Current weight 168lbs (91kgs)

Total loss since the start of the journal

Is -12lbs (6.5kgs) in a little over 2months, if my maths is right (never a strong point  )

And the pics of shame.



Last month



Current



Last month



Current



Last month



Current

I'm really starting to kick myself for not doing this years ago!!

Core day today... And spend some time with my kids.. All round a [email protected] good Saturday


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Currently about half way through mendhi's strong 5x5 bible and the constant advice when starting strong lift programmes is to Deload the weights and work from an empty bar upwards...I'm reluctant to drop all the weights but on the other hand I'm keen to start from scratch... Conflict!!!

:surrender:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ask Flinty for his advice, he is a sterling geezer. You look good in your pics mate, dont dread them! Reps!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers buddy... Always appreciated, can't say I have spoken to flinty before, may have to drop him a Pm. As for the pics I hate them lol but a bloody good source of encouragement IMO.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

View attachment 92675


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> View attachment 92675


remember this guy?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You don't need a nudge mate, see you doing it day after day.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Core day tucked under my belt

3min reps (3sets)

Crunches

Flutter kicks

Heel touch

Threw in some side and standard planks for a crack....F-ing evil things!!!

Got over enthusiastic and went for a superman... Wrong move lol...much to the amusement of the mrs


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheeky little celebration of upping the calories and combined with a family occasion led to a Chinese all you can eat, mauled a lot of chicken dishes (cleanly cooked as possible) and a few sparkling waters! Lol still not brave enough to go all out but it's a nice change for a rest day.

4am cardio start in the morning followed by 6:30 gym session... Looking forward to it in a big way.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

CHAPTER 2

The lean bulk phase

Different feeling from the session today, really missed having some weight on the bar but all good things come to those that wait.

O-bar rows from the squat position was certainly something new... To be blunt F-ing loved that! Really feel the back and chest opening up.

Looking forward to the grub up, 

Other than that, cardio went as planned and its off to work we go.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Day one is almost done...

Days grub felt a little full on but I guess that's only to be expected

Days macs

Kcals 2100 (+300 on the last 3 months)

Carbs 187g

Protein 204g

Fats 54g

I would list the grub but we all know the coo regarding chicken, rice, blah blah 

May squeeze in a cardio session first thing seeing as its a lift rest day...

:thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I love my fitness pal, makes it easy.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I love my fitness pal, makes it easy.


Find myself being a bit anal about it and filling in direct from the packet rather than relying on the search option but would be totally lost without it now


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well early cardio went out the window due to the nipper being up for the majority of the night so not one to be put off, jumped off the train early, 6k jog with tool pack (25kg) and cat boots lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good day yesterday all in all days macs still sitting pretty

Kcals2147

Pro 233g

Carbs 186g

Fat 48g

Morning stronglifts went off without much to report

Squats 22.5kg

Overhead press 20kg

Deads 40kg


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

numbers on the lifts mate?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> numbers on the lifts mate?


Nothing but the required for the programme mucker

Squats

Empty bar 1x5

Working sets 5x5

Overhead press 5x5

Deads 1x5

Forms off on the press at the moment according to the literature but I guess nows the perfect time to iron it out before the weights increase.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Massive day for food yesterday, purely by accident I ate like a king all day just to be surprised by the mrs cooking up a storm when I got home, bless her she done her homework and kept everything clean within the "allowed foods" lol.

Kcals 2800

Fats 76g

Carbs 204g

Protein 256g

Rough splits 29/31/39 lol

Still feeling full so will be glad to keep to the kcals2100 today...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice, wish Rach would cook to my requirements, and cleanly lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Nice, wish Rach would cook to my requirements, and cleanly lol.


Lol to be fair mate its probably because it was just the two of us... Had the kids been involved i would have ended up with turkey jetters and spaghetti hoops


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Stupidly early on a Friday morning can only mean one thing... Gym o'clock, after cardio naturally


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Enjoy!


Cheers mucker, every intention to.

How's things your end? Up with the sparrows fart as well I see.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So the morning went off without a hitch,

Squats

Obar 1x3

25kg 5x5

Bench

22.5kg 5x5

Trying to use the "dislocated shoulder" approach takes some getting used to

Rows

32.5kg 5x5

F-ing love these... Even though some kindly fella tapped me on the shoulder and suggested I might like to try these standing up....

Macs going to plan so won't bore with listing each daily amount, next step is to jump on the scales on Monday and see where the 300 added cals sit. Ideally looking for 1.5-2lb gains at some stage


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I always appreciate a tap on the shoulder in the gym if I'm doing something I shouldn't be.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I always appreciate a tap on the shoulder in the gym if I'm doing something I shouldn't be.


Quite agree mate, shame that the crowd that are in there the time I am aren't that approachable at some stage I'm gonna need to spotter lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Are you anywhere near the barbican? I dont know London at all.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Are you anywhere near the barbican? I dont know London at all.


No mate, the gym I use is in Croydon, Surrey. Behind my yard. From there I come back to London for the working day


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Couldn't resist jumping in the scales before breakfast... Regretting it now!!

+4lb WTF!! In just over a week... Technically still under the TDEE

Will try again on Monday...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Scales are not the best measure, your pics tell a different story to your scales for sure.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Scales are not the best measure, your pics tell a different story to your scales for sure.


I'm now feeling fat lol!! Mind games huh... So I'm off to purchase some body calipers and a tape measure


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive not considered that to be honest. I have measured before, but calipers hheeh might scare me.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I jumped on the fat thing machine at the gym recently... Took two inches off my height and added a stone.... From workout enthusiast to obese umpa lumpa in £1 ... Probably not the most accurate machine in the world lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mrs is off for a night on the tiles and I've decided to stop indoors (feeling a little tempted to fall off the wagon at the moment so would rather not be given the excuse) so......

Core work tonight I think.. Finally

Managed to get a revised copy of stronglifts (2008) that list the importance of assistance work running parallel to work outs A & B so a little lite reading too seeing as these were dropped from the updated version.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

If your bored you could also watch episode 12 of gogs on youtube ;-D


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

ya watched it then eh? funny stuff ;-D


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I was a 90's kid... For my Sins


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Cheers mucker, every intention to.
> 
> How's things your end? Up with the sparrows fart as well I see.


Hello, only just seen this. Yes all good mate. Was up at 5am today for 90mins cardio before work, same again tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Hello, only just seen this. Yes all good mate. Was up at 5am today for 90mins cardio before work, same again tomorrow.


Good lad... Still as dedicated as ever


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Good lad... Still as dedicated as ever


Loving it!!!!

I think I've forgotten how to relax/enjoy myself!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Loving it!!!!
> 
> I think I've forgotten how to relax/enjoy myself!!


Finding yourself relaxing/unwinding courtesy of a work out rather than sitting with your feet up! Happy days lol.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Finding yourself relaxing/unwinding courtesy of a work out rather than sitting with your feet up! Happy days lol.


Feet are up now, nearly time for bed though......living the dream.....NAAAAT!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Feet are up now, nearly time for bed though......living the dream.....NAAAAT!!


I know that feeling mate.. Although I gotta wait till the wee small hours for a vino soaked Misses to appear.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> I know that feeling mate.. Although I gotta wait till the wee small hours for a vino soaked Misses to appear.


Ha ha, not good.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

God I miss the gym on a weekend... Sadistic to get excited about a Monday morning I know 

So the morning goes off like this

Fasted 5k (HIIT approach)

Squats

O-bar 5x5

27.5kg 5x5

Ass to the grass... Holding at the low point to stretch out the quads.

Starting to notice my right hip naturally turns outwards on the decline. Oooer

Over head press

22.5kg 5x5

Love to squeeze each rep out, using each to stretch and flex, until I get the weight back on the bar I'm gonna blitz the form.

Deads

50kg 1x5

Hips, hips, hips, hips!! Must remember hips out!!!

Chins 3x failure

Prone bridge 3x30secs

Always shake like a mutt sh*tting razor blades during these... Plonker lol

Just about to break the fast with some Quaker oats, almonds and a two scoop shake... Happy Monday people


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

happy Mondays mate, great start to the week!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> happy Mondays mate, great start to the week!


Onwards and upwards my old fruit !


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Whats going on with your grub?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Living off of chicken and brown rice lift days (+20% of TDEE), chicken and broccoli mainly on rest days (-20%TDEE) (carb cycling)...jazz it up with the spice rack most days and usually bedded with salad... A far cry from what you whip up mate but I'm finding it easier to keep my foods regimented... Keeps me on track during the day mainly because the family meal varies so much.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

No lift day today... Little 5k cardio then off to bust a hump at work, only issue from yesterday is lat cramps!! New one on me and resulted in nearly clocking the misses with a flying elbow a couple of times during the night, still feeling warm now but nowhere near as hot as last night thank F!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So session 5 out if the way.... First morning I couldn't get near the squat rack resulted in clean pressing the bar up and over ,more for a practice point of view than anything else (must have looked like a right Plonker but hey-ho)

Fasted 5k on the milk followed by the mornings lifts

Squats

Obar 5x5

Just couldn't get the squat comfy today at first... Once I felt better progressed onto the working sets

30kg 5x5

Bench press

Straight into working sets

30kg 5x5

Had to increase by 7.5kg instead if the recommended 2.5kg, more for sanity sake than anything.

Barbell rows

35kg 5x5

Still in love with these...love feeling everything squeezing and pulling.

Will throw the days assistance work in this evening (time flys today)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Funny enough mate Ive recently started liking barbell rows, getting to like renegade rows too.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Watching a fella pulling renegades with some kettles the other day mucker.. Look harsh lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Absolute cow son of a rest day.... Cravings for crap food!!! I Will be strong...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

This recomp approach is clearly gonna take some getting used to...

Good macs today, but the carb deficiency and reduced cals are seriously playing havoc with food timings... Grrrrr


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Weights all over the shop at the moment....

+4lbs at the end of last week

-2lbs midweek

-2lbs this morning

Sitting at 171lbs which is either courtesy of not enough cals on lift day or too few on rest days, not doing excessive cardio so will have to have a tweak next week, at least balance it out.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hows tricks Jimbob !!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Hows tricks Jimbob !!!


It's always peachy in here mucker 

I might be bumbling around in blind ignorance but at least I'm happy.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> It's always peachy in here mucker
> 
> I might be bumbling around in blind ignorance but at least I'm happy.


Hey mate as long as your happy how can it be ignorance... im jelly that you feel that way.. cos when it all gets serious (as it does) and your still bumbling around it stops bieng fun and i really fcukin dislike that fact !!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Hey mate as long as your happy how can it be ignorance... im jelly that you feel that way.. cos when it all gets serious (as it does) and your still bumbling around it stops bieng fun and i really fcukin dislike that fact !!!


I understand exactly what you mean mate, I'm keeping it about me for now, doing what makes me happy, I'm eating clean and along the right lines but I keep the evening family meal about all of us, rather than cooking something separate for me, little things like that keep me grounded cos I know it's in me to get really fanatical.

I would hate to lose the enjoyment in it all.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> I understand exactly what you mean mate, I'm keeping it about me for now, doing what makes me happy, I'm eating clean and along the right lines but I keep the evening family meal about all of us, rather than cooking something separate for me, little things like that keep me grounded cos I know it's in me to get really fanatical.
> 
> I would hate to lose the enjoyment in it all.


Repped !!!

brilliant mindset bro .... too many miserable cnuts getting down about things in this game rather than enjoying bieng fit, enjoying lifting, and actually enjoying looking decent !!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Repped !!!
> 
> brilliant mindset bro .... too many miserable cnuts getting down about things in this game rather than enjoying bieng fit, enjoying lifting, and actually enjoying looking decent !!!


Cheers bud, appreciate the reps,

I see a lot of guys on here that look ripped and I totally acknowledge the time and dedication it's taken but you read some of the posts and they never seem happy to be where they are at!

I know it's each to their own, I'm just happy in my carcass, simply looking to trim some fat and build some beef.

:thumb:

Not looking at turning up at the pearly gates pristine and clean cut, more skidding on my ar*e sideways yelling about what a great time I had!

Enough of the deep shi*e now I promise.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Off to the local gym tonight (not the pre-work [email protected] hole)

Gonna go a throw a few shapes about surrounded by the Friday night strongman enthusiasts,

In case I get wrapped in a crash mate and shoved in a cupboard somewhere, it's been a pleasure lads

:surrender:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Full of beans today... (Not starting malicious rumours in case Mr B swings by)... Just been full of energy since the moment my eyes shot open...

What started out as a quick session locally turned into a critique session. One of the lads took me under his massive wing for today's lifts

(Turns out he's a resident PT of sorts and if I come back he's happy to pick up whatever stage I'm at with the lifts for a small fee).... Still today was a kindly freebie and if I'm honest it was great to have someone talk through each movement methodically.

So the lifts

Squats

32.5kg 5x5

Overhead press

25kg 5x5

Deads

55kg 1x5

Now here's the problem, seeing as I'm on one I've got far too much in the tank to call it a day and as tempting as it was to batter the crap out of myself with isolations I decided to hammer some support work... Namely core

Dips 3x failure

Chins 3x failure

Crunches 2x failure

Crunches hugging 15kg plate 2x failure

10kg Kettle bell crunch twists 2x failure

Prone bridge 3x 30secs

3k slow cardio on the way home

Now I'm gonna feel that tomorrow lol

:thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

As predicted feeling a tad tender in the core today.......sneezed and for a nano second I swear I was one spasm away from crapping myself.. The big question is what to do today, usually have weekends off but still a bit twitchy today.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> As predicted feeling a tad tender in the core today.......sneezed and for a nano second I swear I was one spasm away from crapping myself.. The big question is what to do today, usually have weekends off but still a bit twitchy today.


dont you go down the route of wanting to do too much aswell mate.. dont forget rest and grow... do some light cardio just to stop the stiffness ...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> dont you go down the route of wanting to do too much aswell mate.. dont forget rest and grow... do some light cardio just to stop the stiffness ...


Agree mate, I just can't choose between jumping on the bike round the meadows, light 5k or swimming...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Agree mate, I just can't choose between jumping on the bike round the meadows, light 5k or swimming...


well its miserable and wet here this morning so bike would be very muddy but fun lol... swimming bores me a bit and after your session would probably be still too taxing on your whole body ... mmmm maybe get bike out for a saunter around


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> well its miserable and wet here this morning so bike would be very muddy but fun lol... swimming bores me a bit and after your session would probably be still too taxing on your whole body ... mmmm maybe get bike out for a saunter around


Perfect excuse to drag the kids along with me then....the weathers s*ite here too so that should make it interesting lol..


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Rest day was... Well restful I guess apart from dragging the eldest out of bushes for most the morning and the

Mrs making me clean the bloody bikes, the bloody hall way and next doors bloody dog (don't ask)

Kids off to bed in a couple of hours and I've got a copy *cough* of bigger, stronger, faster sitting on the side...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

What to do, what to do...

2 options:

Crack on with session 7 down the dungeon today -or- hold off put my feet up and wait till tomorrow when I get back into the gym

On a totally unrelated subject just had a cheeky dollop of lions golden syrup on the rolled oats, I think I just found my cheat day breakfast!!

Yesterday's macs probably to blame for the strange craving

Kcal1800 fat 60 pro210 carb40

Techically today should be a moderate carb day but I'm not really hitting big carb numbers on lift days to really see a huge difference in moderation so I will suck it and see for today.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mate get fcukin loads of clean food in ya and lift like an animal... you have the benefit of not holding a lot of fat so just eat and lift and rest...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Mate get fcukin loads of clean food in ya and lift like an animal... you have the benefit of not holding a lot of fat so just eat and lift and rest...


I dunno mate I'm still packing plenty of fat at the moment hence why I was taking the recomp approach after shifting the weight initially

Still hanging around the gut area more than anywhere else (love handles etc)

The stronglift approach is eat clean, fcuk watching portion sizes and it will burn off on its own but I'm just nervous about piling back on again, took fvcking long enough to loose it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sooooooo session 7 wasn't strictly by the "stronglifts" book.

I haver never seen the [email protected] hole so busy and it seems the whole world and its mother wanted free weights

Squat rack was out of bounds but great watching the units and their form,

The micro plates were all used by blokes hell bent on skull crushing tri's into oblivion and on a lighter note a fistful of ladies doing various bar work.

So decided to stop leering and get in with what I could.

Had to use an Obar (we now have mire than one after management stumped up for five more bars) from a fixed bench station and find some room on the mats.

Squats

Bar 5x5

Bar 1x3

40kg 5x5

Increase of 7.5kg as apposed to the structured 2.5kg tut tut

Bench press

Bar 5x5

Bar 1x3

40kg 5x5

Again an increase of 10kg rather than 2.5kg double tut!

Rows

40kg 5x5

Increase of 5kg not 2.5kg so I figured I'm going to hell and suffering banishment from the strong lifts "golden circle"

Dips (full body weight off of an assistance station, deloaded stack and put a 15kg plate on the knee pad)

1x8

1x8

1x6 (failure)

Chins (again on the deloaded assistance thingy)

1x8

1x6 (failure)

1x5 (failure)

All in all feeling mighty fresh and geared up for Monday....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

In a tip top little mood today...

Probably because I feel like I had a small workout rather than just going through the motions

On a side note -/+ 0lbs today so that's a step in the right direction, gonna increase cals today and the remaining lift days this week to around 2300 and see if we can't get these gains going!!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Everythings looking good in here mate, I got a bit on the lower belly and a bit on my hips, yet I still plan on increasing my calories, I want to grow and without them its not gonna happen. I do think what we are doing will pull the fat off in time, I have also neglected some core work that pulls those areas into shape, side to sides, leg raises and dragon flags, Just have not been able to fit everything in. Mind you, like yourself I feel in a great place.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Everythings looking good in here mate, I got a bit on the lower belly and a bit on my hips, yet I still plan on increasing my calories, I want to grow and without them its not gonna happen. I do think what we are doing will pull the fat off in time, I have also neglected some core work that pulls those areas into shape, side to sides, leg raises and dragon flags, Just have not been able to fit everything in. Mind you, like yourself I feel in a great place.


Cheers buddy...

I'm gonna stick at the recomp approach probably until the new year, by that point I should be at a stage with the lifts to consider them "heavy" unless I start to stall more often than not but fingers crossed I should have enough base strength for that not to happen.

I can live with 1lb-1.5lb increases if I'm 100% with the diet.

Looks like its all progressing nicely across the board.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Was gonna crack on with some core work tonight but feeling pretty creamed this evening, just me and the kids after a grunt of day so will probably swerve it other wise I can feel i will be doing it for the sake of it more than anything else,

Smash it tomorrow then... See if the other half fancies joining me

(Any excuse to get the jodhpurs out... The mrs has a pair somewhere too  )


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well rest day and thankfully I need it,

All kinda descended into chaos today, family funeral first thing combined with school runs and arranging baby sitters lead to a missed breakfast,

Wake ended up in social pub and after a fair few fizzy waters we were off to a harvester of all places.

Courtesy of the vague menu details estimated Kcals 1800...

Mostly made up of 1 very boring salad bowl, two mains of triple chicken which ended up being 1/2 spit toast bird and four huge slabs of flame grilled chicken, after I kindly declined some bread crumbed version, two measly portions of mixed veg and not a lot else

No idea what the macs are but feeling pretty lousy now.

Roll on the gym tomorrow.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Sometimes we find ourselves in bad situations with regards grub. If I am in doubt I go for meat.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Found myself in need of a burn out this morning fasted 10k (79mins)

Probably counter productive from a catabolic point of view but it was a great mental dump.

Off to session 8 in the [email protected] hole now , lovely jubbly


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So the mornings session goes off like like

Squats

20kg 5x5

30kg 1x3

42.5kg 5x5

Over head press

27.5kg 5x5

Deads

60kg 1x5

Core work

Decline crunch

3x30

Prone bridge

3x30secs

Could have happily stayed there all day but duty calls....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Totally fvcking ravenous from the moment I left the gym this morning...

Macs have been off the chart today I'm the first to admit but in my defence everything has been as clean as a whistle....Kcals3500!

And could still go more.... Seriously concerned I'm pregnant now, fvck knows how I'm explaining that one to the Mrs 

Will knuckle back down tomorrow

(I hope)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Totally fvcking ravenous from the moment I left the gym this morning...
> 
> Macs have been off the chart today I'm the first to admit but in my defence everything has been as clean as a whistle....Kcals3500!
> 
> ...


dont look at me ;-D Nice work mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Yesterday's erratic menu is to blame

Mate, although you are the usual culprit


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Missed that one fvck it lol!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Dum dum duuummmmm!! Session 9

Love that little tingle of excitement and anticipation as you climb the stairs to the gym... Happy as a dog with two dongs today

Squats

20kg 5x5

45kg 5x5

Bench

42.5kg 5x5

Rows

42.5kg 5x5

Chins

5xF

Dips

5xF

Not a bad little start to a Friday :thumb:

Will throw up the macs later just for sh*ts and giggles


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ffs really struggling today, feels like a ripped muscle in the upper left quad

I can climb stairs, squat to work and stand pressure on it, the second I walk(forward motion) it's like a twisting knife,

Walking like a thunderbird is the only option... Thank fvck the weekends here


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Deep heat, hot bath with epsom salts and rest mate.

What rest do you take between each set?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Check, check and check mate, just horizontal now, rest times still 60secs

Felt a niggle before gym this morning but assumed a stretch and w/out would ease it (find this works wonders on DOMS normally) but this time I think it was more of a strain than just general soreness.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=202597


----------

